# Binoculars



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

What is your budget? I see a TON of vortex diamondbacks on the 3d range. I used a pair for a few years and was quite happy with them. They are a great entry level set that won't break the bank, however if you shop around or keep an eye on the classifieds you can occasionally get better glass for the same price range.


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

I use 10-22 50s. Nikon. Using small binoculars just doesn’t get it done for me. I’d like to be able to see the x ring and where other arrows have landed.


----------



## antGone (Dec 24, 2017)

Carson 3D Series with ED Glass is the one I'm using right now. Didn't make me break the bank. You can check it out here.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Vortex diamond backs here, decent price, good clarity (for that price range) and awesome warranty. Had the older version and the eyepiece came off. Sent them in, apparently they didn't have any parts for the older version so they sent me new binos.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Vortex diamond backs get my vote for best set worth the money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

One never knows how good a really good pair of glass is, until they try them out. Look though as many sets as you can at a shoot, outside in 3D conditions.

Do not let money be your deciding factor. Good optics are an investment and will last forever.


----------



## cadmanj (Apr 4, 2017)

Vortex Diamondback 10X42 here.
Hard to beat the quality and warranty for the price.


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

cadmanj said:


> Vortex Diamondback 10X42 here.
> Hard to beat the quality and warranty for the price.


Same for me!!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you guys prefer 10x42 or x50 ? I'm looking at the viper hd.


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

A friend has a pair of Nikon 7’s. 10x32’s, some of the clearest that I have looked through.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Vortex are really nice...I use the 12X50 for 3d nice not having to search for lines.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a alpine set and they just progressively get older looking and older looking as time goes by and the eye cups are dying, My buddies have the vortex and I think they are the diamondbacks and they look brand new and are used just as much as mine. Their optics are better also.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Leopolds
They stand behind their lifetime warranty no matter what you do to them.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Good pair of 10/42 is what most people I see


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

I really like my Tract Toric 10x42s. Vortex Razor build and features for Viper price.


----------



## Barbogast257 (Aug 20, 2017)

I’m using vortex 12x50 crossfires and so far for the price they seem to be great binos.


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Vortex Viper HD 12x50 fo rme


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

I like the waterproof Orion binoc with BAK4 roof prism, compact and relatively small. Good adjustment for eye relief if you wear glasses. About $70 on Amazon

Orion 09473 ShoreView 10x42 Waterproof Binoculars (Black)


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Bushnell H 2 O (waterproof) 12 x 42, I can see the lines at 50 yards. About $100 new on Ebay, I have bought 2 used pair for @ $40 on Ebay. I found these on Birdwatcher's best binoculars for under $200 list and tried them. I had a pair of Nikons that I found out the hard way were not waterproof.


----------



## K-Z0NE (Jan 13, 2007)

Nikon monarchs 10x42 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Save up till you have double what you want to spend right now. Then add $100.00 to that. Quality glass costs money.


----------



## franzofumi (Nov 2, 2009)

I use a Leica ultra vivid 8x22 you can see everything sharp and clear and still fit it in your quiver bino’s pouch .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsidneylathan (Apr 9, 2018)

I like my nikon Prostaff 3 I got them off ebay new for 70$

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## MORifleman (Apr 7, 2018)

I've had a pair of Leupold Wind/River Cascades for the last 15 years. 10x40mm. Really nice glass and very tough. Been banged on trees and fallen out of multiples treestands. Still just like new.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

So- for 3d.......HOW GOOD DO THEY HAVE TO BE?????? 60 yards max? Most between 20 and 35...... You're not glassing for muleys at 600 yards. 8 power Voretx diamondback. Lower power appears to be steadier, and waaayyy more than you need for 3d targets. Small and unobtrusive. 

I get a kick out of the guy that needs 12x binos, that cost a grand, and gets out of his easy chair and in the woods during broad daylight twice a year. That extra 800 bucks buys you about 5 minutes of light at dawn and dusk. If I made a living with my optics(guiding) Id have the big boys and a pod to rest em on. Binos are the biggest up-sell, under-need item in all of retail.


----------



## Josh Mikkola (Jul 27, 2014)

I've been using Nikon Prostaff 7 8x42 and they are great. They back their warranty also. I broke the eyelets for the binostrap, sent it to them and they sent a brand new 7s. Couldn't be happier! I also bought a Leopold 8x42 in the same price range as the Nikons and the Nikons light and clarity is night and day better IMHO and a few friends opinions that have looked through both.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Methodman said:


> So- for 3d.......HOW GOOD DO THEY HAVE TO BE?????? 60 yards max? Most between 20 and 35...... You're not glassing for muleys at 600 yards. 8 power Voretx diamondback. Lower power appears to be steadier, and waaayyy more than you need for 3d targets. Small and unobtrusive.
> 
> I get a kick out of the guy that needs 12x binos, that cost a grand, and gets out of his easy chair and in the woods during broad daylight twice a year. That extra 800 bucks buys you about 5 minutes of light at dawn and dusk. If I made a living with my optics(guiding) Id have the big boys and a pod to rest em on. Binos are the biggest up-sell, under-need item in all of retail.


Just depends on how often you use them, and how serious you are. I thought the same thing about glass for the first few years shooting serious 3D. My buddy had expensive, very good glass from over seas. I never thought much of it until I looked through them. I wanted to throw my 500 dollar pair in the trash. Indoor 3D they really shine in fake light etc..... but outdoor they are insane.

I went and bought a pair of the 12s.....but some days I think I would be better off with the 10s.

If you come out to my shoot Saturday in Sparta (PM me for details) you can use mine if you want to see the difference


----------



## Kennymaynard_07 (Mar 9, 2018)

I just picked up the bushnell legend e series 10x42 ar walmart. For the price they hard to beat.


----------



## skelling2008 (Mar 5, 2018)

I use Vortex Diamondback 8x42 and love them


----------



## AtlasArchery (Sep 20, 2017)

Vortex diamondback or crossfire are excellent and look near identical. My brother and I have each in 8x and 10x. I use mine exclusively for 3D


----------



## Audiblebus (Jul 5, 2017)

I just recently bought some Vortex 10x42 Crossfire's and am really liking them. I looked at the Diamondback's and just didn't see a difference to justify the extra $50. I use them for 3D only and they are perfect.....for me. They also come with a nice strap and case to haul 'em around in.


----------



## Walz10 (Jul 24, 2016)

I have a pair of monarch 7’s that I think are really nice. You can see the rings at over 60yds. I also have a pair of cannon image stabilized binos that I’m digging right now. The glass in the cannons isn’t as good but it seems like you can see better with the stabilization. I got the cannons on eBay for $300 used. The nikons were a gift but cost the buyer over $500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Garceau said:


> Just depends on how often you use them, and how serious you are. I thought the same thing about glass for the first few years shooting serious 3D. My buddy had expensive, very good glass from over seas. I never thought much of it until I looked through them. I wanted to throw my 500 dollar pair in the trash. Indoor 3D they really shine in fake light etc..... but outdoor they are insane.
> 
> I went and bought a pair of the 12s.....but some days I think I would be better off with the 10s.
> 
> If you come out to my shoot Saturday in Sparta (PM me for details) you can use mine if you want to see the difference


Exactly how I feel. I made the upgrade to alpha glass over the winter and got my first chance to try them on the 3d course last weekend. I compared them to my Diamondbacks and could definitely see a difference in light transmission and resolution on the fine details.


----------



## ohiobowhntr24 (Jun 22, 2007)

For a pair that won't break the bank and a lifetime warranty and clearer than the vortex......I would go with the nihon 7s in 10x40. You'll be suprises especially in low light situations.


----------



## ThunderRun (Apr 19, 2018)

How steady is your hand? I personally prefer nothing over 12x. The better the glass the easier it is to see fletchings/nocks and rings on 3d targets when looking straight at them. I'd suggest the Athlon Midas 12x50s.


----------



## J-Keffer (Jun 16, 2014)

I got sweet deal a couple years back on 2 sets of Vortex Diamondback 12X50s(I bought 1 set for my dad) and they work amazing for anything, 3D, scouting, hunting, etc. I think I ended up right around 350 for both sets. Plus you can't beat Vortexs warranty. Since then we've outfitted every single one of our rifles with vortex scopes.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

12x50 are a great choice.
If you are looking for a 12 ring and where other nocks are located on a target.
learn to use your bow to hold them steady


----------



## skipatrol (May 27, 2018)

Vortex vipers for me.
You really can’t go wrong with vortex
Product


----------



## redheadredneck (Jun 3, 2018)

Vortex Viper HDs


----------

